
Is the Switch the second console this generation to run FreeBSD? - bpierre
https://twitter.com/marcan42/status/837481011508195329
======
yifanlu
No. The Vita also has FreeBSD listed in its OSS page because it used a lot of
the network stack. That listing doesn't mean anything.

------
dottedmag
Is it or is it just a <tree.h> header from FreeBSD copied to the source code?

~~~
freeone3000
sys/socket.h is the most likely culprit.

------
monocasa
Huh, looks like they're still using the netfront browser (and it's webkit
internals).

[https://www.nintendo.co.jp/support/oss/](https://www.nintendo.co.jp/support/oss/)

Yay for exploits!

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Ah, just like the 3DS.

Developing for ancient WebKit is always fun.

------
deelowe
Correction:

* Nintendo Switch is running software from the FreeBSD Kernel

------
gbrown_
Title is misleading, it's not confirmed that Switch runs a FreeBSD base OS
yet.

------
nicolaslem
Which brings an interesting question, what are the techniques to get to know
what OS a system uses? I know nmap can send specially crafted packets to get a
fingerprint of the networking stack. Is there something else?

~~~
clort
You can dump the disks, ROM, or firmware updates and look for known strings.

------
Jasper_
Did they confuse "Free BSD Kernel" and zlib? Jean-loup Gally and Mark Adler
are the zlib authors, and don't really have anything to do with FreeBSD.

------
pbhjpbhj
Reading the comments I'm now thinking it would be awesome to have a Switch and
access my few Steam games (they run on a low powered comp) on there.

~~~
smellf
Do what? Are you saying the Switch has a Steam client?

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Nah, someone was just speculating about hacking/cracking it and installing the
linux steam client. Sorry to get your hopes up.

~~~
saintdev
Honest question, how did they expect this to work? There is no Steam client
for ARM and even if there was, there are no ARM games on Steam anyway.

------
johnsmith21006
I do not think based on FreeBSD. Most likely Linux kernel and decent chance
Android.

------
brador
Isn't it a reskin of Android?

~~~
jamesgeck0
That's been speculated, but there's no evidence for it. It uses a very similar
chipset to Nvidia's Android-based Shield, which is where the rumor comes from.

